# Help with my college course please



## rob12321 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi, I'm doing ITQ Lv2 at College and want to get it done asap. Some of the tasks I need to do for one of my courses is the following:

1. Identify what file formats can be used to save files in a digital picture format. (eg jpeg and psd), as bitmaps (bmp) and vector graphics (eg tiff, pct and gif) and which formats take up more or less space than others.

2. Identify what file formats are suitable for websites (eg bmp, jpeg and gif). What file formats are suitable for print publishing that are application specific and more common (eg psd, eps, rtf or html).

3. Identify what laws and guidelines affect day-to-day use of IT and how different IT activities are affected by laws and guidelines.


I've been searching on the net for over an hour and anything I've found hasn't helped so i was wondering if someone on here could help me.


----------



## JeffreyNYA (Apr 7, 2009)

really? You can't find this info? In the time it spent you to type out your question here you could have found all the info you needed.

First one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_file_format took 10 seconds using what you wrote in google. digital picture formats.

I think you can find the rest just fine on your own


----------



## JeffreyNYA (Apr 7, 2009)

As for number 3. These are many and far reaching. I would ask for more clarification on that, cause it all depends on what industry you are talking about. There are many books written about this.


----------



## rob12321 (Mar 30, 2009)

Actually yes i did find that but it just confused me...

It says on there that a raster format is a bitmap image and it has jpeg in there which was an example for a digital picture format. It also has gif and tiff in there which were examples for vectors. Then in the vector graphics part it doesn't have any of the examples i was given. :upset:


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

do your own homework


----------



## neonjuice (Dec 26, 2008)

GIF is pretty tiny file wise. PNG always seems to come out biggest for me. Surely you should not need help with this. Pretty straight forward. I remember I learnt this within my first month of college. Some cool info and tons of great books / websites that are full of info you may need.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll answer all of them.

www.google.com

Where's my prize?


----------



## SilverDwn (Mar 27, 2009)

Here this should help you get started 

http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=jpeg+psd+bmp+tiff


----------

